# Canadian Red Ensign, RCL is seeking the owner.



## Michael OLeary (22 Oct 2013)

Received from the Deputy Director, Administration, of the Royal Canadian Legion:

A flag (see images) was recently donated to The Royal Canadian Legion by an American citizen.  Its background is a bit sketchy however the story goes like this:

An American soldier as part of the European WWII effort took this flag from a captured German soldier.  The German soldier told his captor that this flag was taken from a Canadian soldier at Dieppe (uncertain whether that soldier was alive or dead).  The American soldier intended to return it to the Canadians however he did not encounter any while in Europe and therefore kept it in a locker until he passed away.  A friend of this American soldier located in Virginia contacted the Legion to donate the flag or perhaps return it to the rightful owner(s) relatives or regiment – that was all the information provided.

Research reveals that  this version of the Red Ensign dates to just after Manitoba joined Confederation, but before BC.  That means 1870-1873.  The flag itself may or may not be that old.  You will also note that it measures 20” tall by 33” wide.  It has a very thin sleeve sewn onto the left side that would fit a radio antenna – the sleeve material is not the same as the flag material.

This e-mail is an attempt to find out the history of the flag and to discover its rightful owner – be it a regiment or an individual.  If anyone has any information that could help in this search or knows someone who does please contact Danny Martin through e-mail or the numbers listed in the signature block.


----------



## Pusser (22 Oct 2013)

There is something amiss in the story.  Why would a soldier at Dieppe be carrying a flag of a design that had not been in use for at least 70 years prior to the landing?

I would argue that the sleeve would more likely have been used for a bolt rope (the rope that runs along the hoist of the flag to which the clips or toggles are attached) than an antenna.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Oct 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> There is something amiss in the story.  Why would a soldier at Dieppe be carrying a flag of a design that had not been in use for at least 70 years prior to the landing?



Same reason someone today takes a Provincial/Municipal/Organization/Unit flag on Tour today.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (22 Oct 2013)

In hopes of prempting a  sidetrack  into red ensign issues, please see this thread 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59000/post-545680.html#msg545680


----------

